# Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-UPDATED!More demos by users-iL



## Virharmonic (Oct 27, 2013)

*Soloists of Prague are available for Pre-Order,*







* We are proud to announce Soloists of Prague *

It is over a year ago since the first release of Voices of Prague version 1. Since that time, we have been working tirelessly on upgrading our library, so we could reach today.
We are not afraid to say that Soloists of Prague is a revolutonary library. Four Unique and powerfull voices in one package. Each of the voices was sampled in three dynamics from haunting pp which will make any horror score stand out to a very powerfull ff and beautiful sombre mf. Each dynamic carries extra emotion with itself. But we were not satisfied with 3 dynamic layers and all the vowels alone and went that extra mile or two to achieve a full word building capability on these four singers. There is a slight chance that they might never talk to as again after all the endless evenings of recording in a church till 3am...

The time for you to play with our Soprano, Alto, Tenor and Bass is almost here. Pre-Order today so you are among the first to use SoP when it comes out.

During the Pre-orders, the price is only $149. The release price will be $199 For more info click http://virharmonic.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=53 (Here). 

With this release we are also starting our loyalty programme. If you are an existing customer (VoP owner) you will be receiving an email with extra discount off the pre-order price. Enjoy 

Release Date is 28th Novemeber!

Main Features: 

• 3 powerfull Dynamic Layers for each of the 4 Soloists.
• Full word building capability
• Packed with emotion
• Close mic position for rich clarity and pure tone
• Routing into your own outputs so you can EQ and Mix each voice from one patch load
• Sing in Latin, English or Slavonic, but possibly even others
• Complete control over the consonants and vowels in one settings page
• over 8000 unique samples
• less then $50 per soloist
and much, much more........

UPDATED to v1.1 - This version brings new licensing terms. You can now lock your licence to your Workstation or to your iLok dongle. This means that iLok dongle is no longer required to run our libraries. We have also added pitch wheel control so you can create gentle "portamentos"/glide into a note allowing you to create even more expressive scores. All minor bugs have been fixed as well.


*Demos *
[flash width=600 height=150 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/virharmonic/sets/soloists-of-prague[/flash]


Big thanks to Daniel Beijbom for letting us use his track with SoP in the beginning sequence


----------



## Graham Keitch (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words *

Excellent! Very much looking forward to introducing these soloists to the rest of the Voices of Prague choir!

Graham


----------



## TGV (Oct 27, 2013)

Congratulations, this is quite an achievement. It sounds good, and my experience with you made me pre-order this one immediately.


----------



## HardyP (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words *

Another great sounding vocal lib - another again missing dedicated german language… <sigh>


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 27, 2013)

I can't wait to hear some user demos. Vocal libraries are so difficult to judge sometimes! But I applaud the effort for sure because the sampling world is afraid of both wordbuilding and solo singers so this is really a crazy, unique undertaking. Thank you for making a library like this, I'm itching to hear more!


----------



## Graham Keitch (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words *

HardyP, this has a word builder so you can build words for any language. True, German may have some odd sounds that are less easy to reproduce but I'm fairly certain this library will get as close as your're likely to get without the use of pre recorded German phrases.

Graham


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words *



Graham Keitch @ Mon Oct 28 said:


> HardyP, this has a word builder so you can build words for any language. True, German may have some odd sounds that are less easy to reproduce but I'm fairly certain this library will get as close as your're likely to get without the use of pre recorded German phrases.
> 
> Graham



How can you say this? This is absolutely not true!

I am working on a demo where only english words are there and it is far far away from what you say... . Germans have ä, ö, ü ..., for example.


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words *



Graham Keitch @ Mon Oct 28 said:


> HardyP, this has a word builder so you can build words for any language.



Klingon, too? 

Seriously, demo sounds great. Best of luck with this!


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 27, 2013)

I will definitely be picking this one up!! Great price also!


----------



## Udo (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words *

People who bought the original VoP DURING the pre-order period, when they were still an unknown and untested company, will get a VERY pleasant surprise, much better than the basic loyalty discount .... :D


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words *

This certainly has caught my attention , and the price amazing . Really looking forward to hearing more , and what each voice sounds like solo settings . What date does the promo period finish to be exact ?


----------



## Graham Keitch (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words *



germancomponist @ Sun Oct 27 said:


> Graham Keitch @ Mon Oct 28 said:
> 
> 
> > HardyP, this has a word builder so you can build words for any language. True, German may have some odd sounds that are less easy to reproduce but I'm fairly certain this library will get as close as your're likely to get without the use of pre recorded German phrases.
> ...



Are you saying you can't create English either? I can only go by my experience with VoP and say that I don't believe you either! :wink: 

I stated above that German (as with any language) has unique features - but we are talking about a sample library and if VoP is anything to go by this will be a most welcomed edition.

Graham


----------



## HardyP (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words *



Graham Keitch @ 2013-10-28 said:


> HardyP, this has a word builder so you can build words for any language. True, German may have some odd sounds that are less easy to reproduce but I'm fairly certain this library will get as close as your're likely to get without the use of pre recorded German phrases.


Hm, I´ve heard this argument so many times, also with the famous EW Choirs WB - but did not hear ANY peace with proper pronounciation. A good friend of mine with great language (fluent in German, English, French) and music skills really tried hard to get one single piece right - but it´s like every other piece we heard: An english (or american ...) choir singing german words. You can understand it (if well done), but sounds strange.


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words *

Hi Guys,

Thank you for the amazing feedback and reactions. We wanted to bring the flexibility of building words and the emotions of the soloists together. 
To sum them up they are extremely lyrical and you will find that each dynamic tells a story of it's own. At times we caught ourselves just playing the vowels alone and sinking into that special place of musical dream 

On the German Language Debate : No, German is not supported as a language streak. During the development of VoP and later SoP we have always used consultants on Language and phonetics. We did not consult with anybody with German expertise so it will probably sound like HardyP sais. Almost there but no cake... Although considering that we recorded Czech Singers it might sound more like Czechs singing German  On the other hand it doesn't mean that with enough interest we won't go back and create an update for the missing sounds.

The Special Price offer will stay until the library is released. Planned Release is 28th November, but if we get there sooner we will happily share it with those who pre-ordered.

Ondrej


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words *

Lastly on the debate on German Language. To develop a library which sings real sounding words in any language it is very difficult and highly time consuming so if anybody would be willing to sacrifice themselves (this term is meant genuinely as the time required and invested doesn't match the income - These libraries are projects of passion) and work with us as a consultant for germanic languages we would of course welcome that. Our products are subjected to constant development - VoP will now get second update to version 1.6 and this update includes all the requested features since v1.5 release.

We are here for you. The composers, sound engineers and musicians. If you want us to do something, just ask and if it is within our means we will do it 

o-[][]-o


----------



## TGV (Oct 28, 2013)

There are some tricks that allow you to obtain certain missing sounds. Not to hijack the thread, but using EWQLSC, I did this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VLMKvwlCIM

EWQLSC doesn't have all the needed phonemes (ü, ö, ch), yet by mixing I got reasonably close. Close enough my purposes, as a singing choir is never going to be fully clear. Perhaps it's possible to offer some predefined mixed combinations to approximate some of the missing phonemes.

About the pronunciation: virtual instruments are just not there yet to emulate that perfectly: it doesn't only require sampling all phonemes and their variations, but also *all* transitions, and that's going to be really hard...


----------



## HardyP (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words *

@TGV: for SC, this is great work! But honestly exactly shows the problems - it remains synthetic: "Du edles Angesichte" sounds like "Du ähdles Angesighte", for example … (so "ä" definitely is possible, it´s even there if you don´t need it :roll: ).
In SC, the consonants are too "sharp" or maybe louder than vowels, or as they are stumbling on the them, like everyone is swallowing (hope you get what I mean :roll: ) With VoP it seemed to be a step forward if I remember the demos right (Dies Irea is horrible, though...)!

I´m mainly doing music in connection with choral works, so maybe I´m a bit picky on that. But ATM, I´m doing a recording of a children's choir (huge, 50+…), and made an arrangement where the verse is extended to a 4-part harmony, and it would be great to have that done by a sample lib - it´s not right in the face, just as a supplement, maybe 2 real singers per voice added for realism. But the problems described above would definitely break through.


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 30, 2013)

Is the word builder the same as in your choral library?

It would be nice to have some demos with exposed solo parts.


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words *

The User input technique is the same as in our choral library. There are GUI pictures on the website showing the user environment. 
What is happening under the hood... well that is happening under the hood 

The Demo consists of only Solo Singers. There is no other library excluding the violin (not available yet) introducing and ending the Singers (the violin is not playing in the background while the singers sing). We are deep into our tweaking process making sure that the library is ready 2 weeks before the release and when we get some free time we will do some more demos. What you hear are naked voices of SoP and not even all of them yet . No other library by other developer was used in making that track :D


----------



## peksi (Oct 30, 2013)

thank you for the announcement. the demo sounds very good.

could you please do a small demo exposing the word builder? that would be very helpful.


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words *

Walkthrough and more demos are planned, but the word building is very straight forward - write cons and vowels (type phonetically) and then play. This principal is unchanged from VoP. Adjust in expert settings if required.


----------



## bcarwell (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words *

Being an owner of EWQL Symphonic Choirs I am very excited about the possibilities and cannot wait for some demos. I can only hope however that the Word Building function and user interface is more user friendly that the Symphonic Choirs implementation. I finally learned enough tricks using the Votox language to convincingly get "Mascoutah" pronounced convincingly (in my Mascoutah Highschool Alma Mater) but it was a struggle !


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words *

Challenge Accepted  i'll write something quickly in English. You can call it introducing Alto as I'm just tweaking her cons. 

I shouldn't be long 

EDIT : I hope that he improv demo gave you some idea, now back to editing and tweaking.

Proper demos of the finished library will be up soon. One is above


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words *

Proper naked demo of altos will be up soon and this was a quick taster for those who heard it 
I'm still tweaking them so I will write a proper demo once the tweaking is complete. I've taken TGV's comments to consideration and I'll pay attention to T.

Thanks to this community we are able to make our products better and better. Thank you for helping us in tweaking


----------



## TGV (Oct 30, 2013)

Sounds good, except for the t-a transition (especially the second). Is it a male alto?


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words *

Let us properly introduce Alto 

She is packed with lyrical voice, delivers in large (we rather dislike the term "Epic"), but also sombre tunes. Resides in the darker tones of the colour palette as Alto should. We fell in love with her voice upon hearing it the first time. 

[flash width=600 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/virharmonic/none-can-stop-it-none-can-hold[/flash]

Lyrics are: "None Can Stop It, None can hold it, Behold my Beauty, None Can Stop me, None can Hold me behold my Glory, Am I dreaming, Do not tell me, Behold my Fury, None Can Stop me, None can Hold me, behold my Voice"


----------



## Adrian Myers (Nov 1, 2013)

This is really extraordinary, very exciting. 

Are there any limitations to using the library itself without a full UVI engine like MachV? I'm not familiar with UVI products so I don't know what to look out for.

Cheers


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words - This week introducing Alto*

How tweak-able are the consonants' volumes and duration, and is there any vowel-morphing between two different vowel sounds? I have two separate wordbuilding products that both have dramatically different strengths and weaknesses just based off of what can and can't be tweaked and how that adjusting works. This would provide huge insight into how best to use the library.

Also I'm _really_ happy to see Legato listed as one of the articulations. Is this legato that can be used during wordbuilding? Either way it would enhance my current options so this question is entirely out of curiosity and won't influence my decision to buy.

Again though, this wins just for the amount of guts it takes to put something like it together.


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words - This week introducing Alto*

Thank you guys for the kind words 

Hi Adrien, all the features described on the website and above are usable in UVI version. You really don't need to own MachFive to use this library to the full.

Hi Casiquire:Click http://virharmonic.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=53 (Here) and then click on the settings picture. Under the syllable sequencer settings you can pick the soloist/voice group (SATB) and then pick the vowel or consonant you wish to edit. The knobs to the right are adjustable. Once you are done with editing, save your multi and the settings will be saved there for future use. You can edit multiple amounts of them. Each time you select which consonant to edit the program remembers the changes you have made to the previous consonant and it will do so until you either save your multi or quit.

Vowel morphing is handled by legato. IE type in A in step one and U in step two. As our lush scripted legato is completely flexible assign CCs to Time and Volume of the Voice group you wish to morph and adjust live as you play for best results.

Our legato is part of the Libretto Engine, so you can do legato while building words. You can even do poly-legato so if the soloist will sing a duet it is no problem to do that live


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words - This week introducing Alto*

Aah great, thanks for your response! That really does offer a lot of insight into how it all works in practice.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words - This week introducing Alto*

Thank you, Ondrej, for your offer to existing customers. Based on that, and VoP, I didn't have to think very long about purchasing this library. However, I've run into problems on your web site trying to make the purchase. First, even after logging in and going through the whole process, I can't see any place to insert the code you provided that will affect the price. Am I missing something? Second it appears the only payment option you have is PayPal. I do not have or ever want a PayPal account again. Do you not have a pay by credit card option? Guest privileges on PayPal have not been available since last spring, so there is no way to use PayPal without opening an account...which I won't do. Anyway any advice you could provide on these matters would be greatly appreciated. Cheers............frank


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words - This week introducing Alto*

Hi Frank,

I'll try to answer a point by point and thank you for your support Frank 

Coupon given to existing customers like yourself can be used after you login. You can add Soloists of Prague to cart and then go into cart. In there you have an option to add coupon. Click on this option and a slot for the code will appear. The code works only when you are logged in.

At the moment we use only paypal to process our payments (this is for security reasons), however you should be able to pay without registering. We have tested it and it should still be optional to register when you try to pay to us. Even from Canada. I hope this helps, but please let us know if you run into any trouble with it.
We understand that not everybody wants to have an account with paypal, hence we have made sure that it should be possible to pay without registering.

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## playz123 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words - This week introducing Alto*



Virharmonic @ Sun Nov 03 said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> I'll try to answer a point by point and thank you for your support Frank
> 
> ...



Thank you Ondrej,
Re. the coupon, I just solved that one. One must login FIRST then place the order in the cart, not place the order then login.  Important to note that everyone!

Second, I hate to tell you this but no, since last spring, if I (or some others) choose PayPal the ONLY option now is to create or use a PayPal account. There is no longer a "guest option". If the country is the USA, the guest option is there, but if I switch it to "Canada", the option disappears. This problem has been reported here in this forum by many others, and also elsewhere. PayPal has refused to assist other developers. So while you may feel this option is available to your customers, sadly in places other than the US it often is not. Hope that helps, and thanks for your input. Cheers.........frank


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words - This week introducing Alto*

Hi Frank, private messaged was sent and some of it might not be accurate as you have already resolved the issue with coupon and paypal still seems to want you to have an account  Just drop me a private message and we will come up with a solution.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words - This week introducing Alto*



Virharmonic @ Sun Nov 03 said:


> Hi Frank, private messaged was sent and some of it might not be accurate as you have already resolved the issue with coupon and paypal still seems to want you to have an account  Just drop me a private message and we will come up with a solution.



Thanks for the PM, and we can now communicate privately with a goal towards finding a workable solution. You assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words - This week introducing Alto*

Thank You Frank, for getting in touch with us, so we could help you with your order. As Frank pointed out in some cases paypal will not offer direct Credit Card Purchase option. If this happens to you and you do not wish to have a paypal account, but want to order our library, give us a shout and we will sort it out for you. 

We plan to integrate direct credit card purchasing without using paypal at all as an option as well, but it might take us a bit of time.

In the mean time, thank you for your support and please feel free to share your opinions on the demos so far


----------



## playz123 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words - This week introducing Alto*

My sincere thanks to Ondrej for helping me place an order, and for coming up with a brilliant solution to the problem with PayPay. 100% customer satisfaction  and I'm now looking forward to the libraries release later this month. Cheers.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words - This week introducing Alto*

Clearly this is a must buy library . Really looking forward to this release . When can we meet the rest of the singers  More please .


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words - This week introducing Alto*

Thank you guys for your kind comments.

Let us properly introduce Bass !

Mostly used to underline the bass line and mix with choir or orchestra to make the piece darker or more dominant, so it can be to no surprise that bass can feel lonely when he doesn't get to sing with others. This short piece resides more in the mf dynamic and unless I was doing Howard Shore's LOTR I would probably find it as the most comfortable dynamic for this voice group although I did use FF at times on the lacrymosa track - second part Bass taking the melodic lead.

[flash width=600 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/virharmonic/longing-of-the-bass-soloists[/flash]

Lyrics are: "Love me, hold me, please do not leave me. All I have is you, I can't lose you. Love me and I will take care of you. All I have is you I can't lose you."

As usual we are looking forward to your comments


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words -This week introducing Bass*

Hi Juan,

Thank you for the kind words. o-[][]-o 

The Pre-order discount will end upon release - Expected release is 28th November and so far we are on time to deliver on this date


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir- Build your words -This week introducing Bass*

Hi Juan,

Yes they do. If you own VoP you will get $50 coupon off SoP and vice versa. We are still working out how to do it, so it is automated on the website, but in the mean time just send us an email upon your purchase and we will issue you a discount voucher.

o-[][]-o


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-Soprano&TenorAdded-Releasing Soon*

Here it comes- Duet of the last two voices - Soprano and Tenor

When we finished recording our Soprano we thought... WOW... our ears hurt... Every bit of this pain was worth it. She has amazing and powerful voice.

Our Tenor has a nice rich, but not over powering voice thus fits very well with almost any mix. His pp is very sweet and mellow while ff loud and clear with little vibrato thus making him stand out without sounding shouty as is commonly a problem with Tenors.

[flash width=600 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/virharmonic/excert-from-mater-requiem?in=virharmonic/sets/soloists-of-prague[/flash]


----------



## playz123 (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-Soprano&TenorAdded-Releasing Soon*

Wonderful, Ondrej; beautifully written and performed. Yes, I suspect the soprano could break a wine glass under the right conditions, but I do mean that as a compliment.  The tenor voice is amazing as well. Only 4 more days to go....yea!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-Soprano&TenorAdded-Releasing Soon*

Sounds wonderful . Ordered and waiting  Looking forward to meeting the Soloist !!


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-Soprano&TenorAdded-Releasing Soon*

:shock: Thank You guys for all the great comments. The library will be coming out on Thursday/Friday morning. That depends on your country. 
Either way you will all have it for the weekend to play with o=< 

Last few days to pre-order and get the discount!!


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-Soprano&TenorAdded-Releasing in 2 days*

Thank you to you all who pre-ordered. We really value your support!

Last 24 hours of the pre-order is running now and we are on Schedule to release TOMORROW  

PS We have just tried to play the soloists as a choir with 2 voices per Voice group and WOW. We are sure that those who will get it tomorrow will have a fun weekend


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-Soprano&TenorAdded-Releasing in 2 days*



Virharmonic @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Last 24 hours of the pre-order is running now and we are on Schedule to release TOMORROW



It feels like Christmas with all the wonderful libraries being released this week. Looking very forward to getting my hands on the soloists tomorrow. :D


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-Soprano&TenorAdded-Releasing in 2 days*



Virharmonic @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Last 24 hours of the pre-order is running now and we are on Schedule to release TOMORROW



Yay!! ..... ۜ\(סּںסּَ` )/ۜ ...... Do we expect an email with links or do we log in?


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-Soprano&TenorAdded-Releasing in 2 days*



SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Virharmonic @ Wed Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Last 24 hours of the pre-order is running now and we are on Schedule to release TOMORROW
> ...



We will be sending out an email as well once the library is linked to the product on the site. The email will inform you that you can login and start the download. Please do not forget to activate your licences on our site. Video on how to do it is in the support tab 

Thank You

Ondrej o-[][]-o


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-Releasing in less then 24 hours*



juanma @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> Waiting for it to be released... _-)



It is coming today as promised  Expected delivery is Afternoon, Early Evening Central European time :D


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-Releasing in less then 24 hours*

o=? Looking forward to test driving the Soloists .


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow- I just received 5 emails in a row telling me it is ready to download. Virharmonic must be REALLY excited. I am downloading now....but I may have to wait until after Thanksgiving dinner to play with it. Excited!


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-Releasing in less then 24 hours*

How many? >8o 
It should have been one, but it is partially automated, so maybe it has issued an email for each link activation 

But yeah we are very excited to share this library with you o=< 

Soloists of Prague RELEASED and ready to enhance your works 

We are still sending emails out, so if you haven't received your email yet, don't worry you will get it before midnight Central European Time. In the mean time you can login into your account on our website and see if the links are available to you in your account!

Happy Thanks Giving guys and thank you for your amazing support!!!


----------



## mike753 (Nov 28, 2013)

quantum7 @ Thu 28 Nov said:


> Wow- I just received 5 emails in a row telling me it is ready to download. Virharmonic must be REALLY excited.



me too :D


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-RELEASED!*

:oops: I guess too excited....

Please do have look through our in-depth manual while it is downloading. We kept it nice and tidy with lots of neat tips and tricks. It also explains the Patch structure so you know what and when to load, which is rather helpful


----------



## playz123 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-RELEASED!*

Waiting patiently, but haven't received any e-mails yet. Problem??


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-RELEASED!*

Hi Frank,

Can you please give us a quick email? I'll have a look into it for you  Some email accounts can class it as a junk, so check the spam, but otherwise if you email as we will have a look at it straight away as you should have email by now.

Warm Regards

Ondrej Pochyly

EDIT: Email reply sent to you Frank. Thank you for getting in touch. For some reason your email supplier blocked that automated email and bounced it back to us, but as explained in the email I just sent you, the licence and downloads are ready for you and you can start downloading when you login to your account  (I've posted this in case you don't get my email reply either)


----------



## TGV (Nov 28, 2013)

I've managed to download, authorize and install it. I get an error message about MachScript 10, so it's update time again, but it works, and although I really have to to go to bed, I must say it sounds good.

Congratulations.


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 28, 2013)

TGV @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> I've managed to download, authorize and install it. I get an error message about MachScript 10, so it's update time again, but it works, and although I really have to to go to bed, I must say it sounds good.
> 
> Congratulations.



Hi TGV, 
Thank you for the lovely feedback and the extra info
It is correct. The library should run on the newest UVI workstation as it has some brand new scripting and it is encoded freshly. UVI has just updated today to 2.1.9, but it will also work without the error message on 2.1.8 UVI Workstation. We have updated our website accordingly this morning to reflect the requirements. UVI is a free player for our library - link to download is HERE


----------



## playz123 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-RELEASED!*



Virharmonic @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Can you please give us a quick email? I'll have a look into it for you  Some email accounts can class it as a junk, so check the spam, but otherwise if you email as we will have a look at it straight away as you should have email by now.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Ondrej. All sorted now. All our correspondence was received and my account address was correct, so why that one message got bounced back to you is anyone's guess.  Cheers.


----------



## JeffP06 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello

Impossible to authorize. Invalid Ilok ID ! I use this ID since many years.. Anybody else having problem ?

Thanx


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-RELEASED!*

Hi Guys,

Thank you for sharing our excitement and letting us know how you are getting on. We will be posting user demos on our website as well, so once we get enough demo tracks from users we will pick the ones we like most (there is no best as this subject is too subjective) and post them as part of the playlist. To become a demo writer for us is easy. Just write a track using SoP/VoP. Mail it to us and we will have a listen. If we fall in love with it, we will put it into our playlist and when the next library is coming out there will be a special voucher your way  o-[][]-o 


Hi Jeff,

We have sent you an email regarding your authorisation problem. Please try to follow the steps in the email and make sure that you put all the details in correctly. We have authorisations coming through as I type this so the Authorisation System is running ok.

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## JeffP06 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanx but still the same problem... Let's go on by mails... Just to prevent other users of a possible authorization problem...


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-RELEASED!*

Hi Jeff,
We will get you sorted. We'll continue the emails and I'm sure we will get to the bottom of why your iLok ID is classed as invalid. It seems to be only in your case, so we will dig with you until you are up and running


----------



## wcreed51 (Nov 29, 2013)

I authorized on your website, but it's not showing up in the iLok manager. Not sure what that means...


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 29, 2013)

wcreed51 @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> I authorized on your website, but it's not showing up in the iLok manager. Not sure what that means...



Hi Wcreed51 

The library should appear in your available licences. If it isn't there, just reload the Licence manager and it should download in. Once it is in the available licences you can activate it into an iLok of your choosing 

Please do not hesitate to contact us via email (as at this point I do not know your name based on vi-nick name) so we can investigate further if needed.

Warm Regards

Ondrej Pochyly


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-RELEASED!*

In terms of support - Can we please ask that people email us for fastest response time. VI-control doesn't always automatically send us an email letting us know that somebody commented and we do not always know who you are here under your nicknames so we can not assist you as effectively. o-[][]-o

in terms of request for updates : The library has been out for less then 24 hours  so we are sure that there is a lot for our users to still discover. Nevertheless if you have a function you would like to see or you do not know how to do certain things, please email us or message here and we will give you tips and tricks. The Manual has wealth of information as well and answers all the most common questions. 


Warm Regards Virharmonic Team


----------



## JeffP06 (Nov 29, 2013)

Concerning my ilok ID problem, I'd like to thank "Virharmonic team" for having spent time to fix it.... And most of all it wasn't a problem coming from their company... It's fixed now... Thanx again...


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-RELEASED!*

The library is awesome. I really appreciate your work. For me, it is total fun! Thank you for your dedication to your craft.


----------



## wcreed51 (Nov 30, 2013)

I've never used UVI before, so perhaps I'm missing something obvious, but I don't see any way to output the audio to 4 separate channels.


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-RELEASED!*

Hi Guys,

WOW, thank you for all the lovely comments. It really puts a big fat smile on our face knowing that you are having fun with SoP :D o-[][]-o 

Hi wcreed51,

There are two (actually 4 types) of patches but if we go by channel routing only two. One type which has all the voices going to stereo out and one which is named 4ChAudioOut_AddReverb. If you want to have the 4 channel setup you need to load the 4ChAudioOut in the UVI Instance. When opening the UVI instance in your DAW You need to open it as a multi Audio Out AU/VST or route the audio channels manually so they are linked to the UVI instance. SOP is setup on Stereo 1-2 (Soprano), 3-4(Alto) 5-6(Tenor) and finally 7-8(Bass). This really depends on the DAW. In Reaper it asks you automatically when you load UVI in some other DAWS you might need to choose it manually. Let us know if you need any further help  If you don't setup your audio channels you will hear only sopranos in your DAW and keep in mind that on the 4ChAudio Out patches you need to add reverb to them as they will be completely dry, so at least some room reverb (if you want to keep it very dry) will be required.

Cheers guys :wink:


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 30, 2013)

I played with the soloists last night and am impressed! I definitely see incorporating the soloists on my next album. Also, the soloists sitting over the Voice of Prague will add even more realism to my choir tracks.


----------



## Virharmonic (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-RELEASED!*

Thank you Sean. I'll look forward to your future work. Last CD was fantastic 


We have just added one new User Demo: Universe by the amazing Daniel Beijbom. We have added this now on top of our playlist. Daniel has our library for a week and already writing such great tracks 

[flash width=600 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/virharmonic/universe-soloists-of-prague[/flash]


----------



## Virharmonic (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-RELEASED! User Demo Added*

Hi Everybody,

So here is a shortish walkthrough tutorial. First Half I talk about the logic behind SoP and the expected application of the library while I have a look through the patch list and the structure, plus a bit of GUI talk. 

Second Half I go through the midi data on one of the demos we have uploaded playing each part through and showing how it all works together.

I hope you enjoy and that it explains more about SoP




Big thanks to Daniel Beijbom for letting us use his track with SoP in the beginning sequence


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-RELEASED!*



Virharmonic @ Thu Dec 05 said:


> Thank you Sean. I'll look forward to your future work. Last CD was fantastic



Thanks Ondrej! It wouldn't have been as nice without VoP, so thank you. :D


----------



## Virharmonic (Dec 13, 2013)

*Announcement*

Thank You guys for all your feedback and comments 

*iLok and licensing news:*
From now on, all our new products or purchases of existing products bring a new possibility of licence management. You are now able to place your licence to a Workstation or to iLok v1 and v2. This means that an iLok dongle is no longer required for new purchases/activations (Licences Authorised after 7th December). We are working with UVI on the best way to allow our existing customers, (those of you who already activated their licences on the old system), to transfer to the new licence system. In the mean time your libraries will work on iLok as usual and you can use all the updates on the same licence you have already activated.

We are really happy with Soloists of Prague. As some of you know already, our products always go through updates so we can improve the functions according to your feedback.

*UPDATE INFO:*
SoP v1.1 and VoP v1.6 have just been released - we sent out an email to all customers, but just in case here are the changes.

SoP v1.1 has added pitchwheel feature which was commonly requested so you can now create a gentle glide in. We have also fixed the routing bug, so now you can go above midi channel 4 without any problems (This bug was present if you rerouted midi above the default settings and is now fixed) We have also made some other minor script polishing so the library should now be spotless 

VoP v1.6 has been released and is now on par with functions of SoP. It doesn't have the pitch wheel as choirs would never glide in perfect unison and this feature was not requested for this library, but now contains all the other features from SoP such us RR turn on and off, 4Channel Audio Output so mastering can be done on one patch, All bugs fixed (there weren't many, but hey there should be none  ) Copy-Paste function now moves the steps accordingly so you don't need to allocate space and vowels only patches for low memory footprint have been added.

To download the updates please login to your account in the website and visit the download links. 

If you are a customer who bought pre UVI version: You will be receiving an email with the links to download VoP v1.6 within 24 hours.


----------



## Udo (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-UPDATED! Walkthrough Added- iLok no longer nee*

Does anyone else have problems downloading SoP 1.1? 

I have been trying since I received the email, 7 hrs ago, but keep getting the message: "There was a problem connecting to the server, please try again" No response yet from Virharmonic (time difference).


----------



## Udo (Dec 13, 2013)

Just for the record, Ondrej has been in touch several times via email, at about 3am his time!! I told him to go and get some sleep first. 

EDIT: Solved.

Very strange - clicking on the link in the email doesn't work, although everything, incl. the final / came across to the url field. Copying it manually to the url field solved the problem!?!


----------



## Udo (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-UPDATED! Walkthrough Added- iLok no longer nee*

I found the reason:

When clicking on the link in the email the %20 before v1.1/ in the link is replaced with a space (%20 is the ascii encoded value for a space in a URL string). Spaces can cause problems in URLs, that's why asci encoding is often used.

Problem solved. Moral of this story: Never use spaces in URL (use e.g. - for separation)


----------



## playz123 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-UPDATED! Walkthrough Added- iLok no longer nee*

I just downloaded the three rar files directly from the download section of my Virharmonic account, and they downloaded quickly with no problems. Maybe the secret is to just skip the e-mail entirely and go to your account instead?


----------



## TGV (Dec 24, 2013)

I've finished my first track with SoP, and it's a musical-style song: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35643

Although it's almost impossible to make out the words at times (not because the accompaniment is loud, but just because some syllables are difficult to realize at 98bpm), I think overall it sounds quite decent. With a bit more experience, whose knows?


----------



## MacQ (Dec 24, 2013)

Is there melismatic legato in this library? I don't know that I've heard any in the demos ...


----------



## Virharmonic (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-UPDATED! Walkthrough Added- iLok no longer nee*

Hi MacQ, There is no sampled legato. Instead we have integrated our own lush in house developed scripted legato which works with the word building. You can control the time and volume on the fly by CC assigning the controllers for each soloist. To check out the legato function you can have a look at VoP videos - poly-legato. The SoP works on exactly the same principle and I will try to find some time next year to show it off as well, but for now VoP shows the function in some detail. The polyphony shown in VoP is also allowed on SoP, so you can make a small chamber choir if you wish 

Hi Theo  really funny video. I believe that you have used notation software for this? I'm missing some CC action to bring it more to life, but I get that it wasn't the point of this track and it did make me giggle :D

MERRY HOLIDAYS to you all and Happy New Year. Your support over the last year helped us to develop SoP, update VoP and to start work on our next project as well. Thank You !!! o-[][]-o


----------



## TGV (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-UPDATED! Walkthrough Added- iLok no longer nee*



Virharmonic @ Tue Dec 24 said:


> Hi Theo  really funny video. I believe that you have used notation software for this? I'm missing some CC action to bring it more to life, but I get that it wasn't the point of this track and it did make me giggle :D


Thanks! It wasn't notation. There is a fair amount of CC1 and CC11 movement and note length finetuning, but it's not that simple to make it sound totally natural. E.g., the other samples are quite wet, which I tried to match, but that interferes with certain phonemes, blurring intelligibility, making it sibilant, etc.. And I also tried to make it sound a bit more musical like, not like an intimate choral setting, so a bit more "shouty". Anyway, SoP works well, but it still takes time to get most out of it.

@juanma: the sound "synthetic" is a coincidence, but I did keep the syllables as robotic as I thought acceptable at that point...


----------



## Virharmonic (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-UPDATED! Walkthrough Added- iLok no longer nee*

And two more user Demos :

Nitzan Sagie is very talented composer and probably lot of you have already heard his music. He wrote a couple of tracks for us and the difference in styles is simply fantastic. 

One is Orchestral DubStep called Step It Up (SoP is more of underscoring tool here and is used mainly as a choir library would be) SoP was designed with layering in mind and it is great to hear it being used in this way as well 
[flash width=600 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/virharmonic/stepitup-soloists-of-prague[/flash]

For all your Baroque lovers out there Nitzan did one more track and we love it as well so here it goes 

[flash width=600 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/virharmonic/minuet-for-soprano-soloists-of[/flash]

Thank you Nitzan for these amazing tracks.
Link to Nitzans Channel for more fantastic music ( https://soundcloud.com/freddiehangoler )


----------



## Graham Keitch (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-UPDATED!More demos by users-iLok no longer nee*

Excellent tracks by Nitzan - showing how versatile the Virharmonic libraries are!

Graham


----------



## Virharmonic (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-UPDATED!More demos by users-iLok no longer nee*

Another Demo... Thank you all for sharing your works with us 
This time from the talented Ed Haydon.

Sometimes words are not needed. That is why our library features 3 true dynamic layers for each soloist from Haunting pp to Forceful ff. Ed here uses our lush legato engine with lower dynamics on the soprano... Even Ah alone can overwhelm.

[flash width=600 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/virharmonic/frozen-soloists-of-prague-ed[/flash]


----------



## Virharmonic (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Soloists of Prague - 4 Unique Soloists from Prague Philharmonic Choir-UPDATED!More demos by users-iLok no longer nee*

So here we have two recent reviews.

First on for VoP and SoP :http://soundbytesmag.net/voices-of-prague-and-soloists-of-prague-by-virharmonic/

and second for VoP in Beat Magazine where we scored fantastic 5.5 out of 6. You can buy the full issue to read the review in German.
http://www.maclife.de/service/pdf-shop/beat-magazine/beat-122013

Thank You all for your continuous support which allows us to bring new and unique virtual instruments to the market. o-[][]-o


----------

